# "Texize" What the heck?



## glopf43

Hey All. I dug this one up today. I don't care if it's worth anything. I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of "Texize". It's a big bottle 10" tall and well over a ouart, although it's not marked. I thought it might be beer but that's alot of beer for one bottle!  But, then again, it is "Tex-'s'-ize". I'll send two pics. I love the script! Thanks...


----------



## glopf43

A close-up of the nice script. "Texize"...


----------



## Maine Digger

I'm guessing it's starch or 'sizing' for clothing (TEXtiles).[8|]  But then again, it might just be a bottle with 'Texas' spelled phonetically.[8D]


----------



## glopf43

Hey Norm. I think you're right! I found a 'Clorox' today in the same dump that had the same color and type of textured embossing. In fact I found some other things related to cleaning ie; amonia, etc. I will be posting some pics on "digging and finding" after this weekends dump diving is complete. Thanks, GARY


----------



## preditor

I found one just like it but it was broken, i also found a texize bottle that was clear with a larger mouth in the same dump. [8|]i am 99.9% positive texize was a cleaner like Pinesol i will post a pic of my clear one later.
 Preditor


----------



## Rockfish

Hey Glopf 43,
 I dug this bottle today. Yours looks better. Mine has a crack and has been in dirt since the 1950's, when it was used in that location. I did find out that it is in fact just like a pine-sol. McDonald and Associates...Do a search for them. Have you established the rarity or value?


----------



## Rockfish

Here is a pic of my Texize. Mine has the top to it, but is chipped at the base on one side.


----------



## madman

hey guys those texise bottles are very cool, are they from the early 40tys?? they have a cool modern look  very nice   madman


----------



## Rockfish

Madman,
   I think these ARE form the 40's as all of the other bottles I found around this one, were liquors and surprisingly...baby bottles, from the 40's and 50's. 
  I did a search, and found one hit referring to a lawsuit. It was in a McDaonald's and Ass. search, stating Bristol-Myers Co. VS. Texize Chemicals, Inc. 168 USPQ zd 1197.
  I would love to know more about it. Thank You for the reply. Rockfish


----------



## madman

wow thats some cool info, bristol myers probably sued them and put them out of bussiness, ive never heard of texise although it might have been popular in your area, those bottles are cool and are a definate convo piece  thanks    mike


----------



## Gnatstomper

Texize made things like liquid starch, bleach, household cleaners and the like.  The company actually stuck around for a while until it was bought out by Dow Chemical in 1986.


----------



## billbritt

I am frustrated with the forum--I just typed a very long history of the "texize" Chemical Company which used the bottle shown by Glopf43  it appears that the whole thing was lost into cyber space because MY permissions are not correct. I will provide info on texize if anyone is interested at a later time.

 I am a former employee of Texize

 Billbritt2@aol.com


----------



## capsoda

Hey Bill, I've done the same thing. It was my pop-up stopper. I shut all that kind of stuff off when I on the forum now. I'm sure those who have Texize bottles would appresiate any info you can give them.

 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## billbritt

thanks for the heads up on th pop up blocker--iwill provide info "texize" when i have more time. anyone with specific questions please contact me.

 billbritt@aol.com


----------



## idotdog

Hey Glopf43,
  The bottle you have pictured is a 32oz, quart, bleach bottle. The Chlorine bleach was bottled by the Texize Chemical Company in Mauldin, SC which is located near Greenville, SC. I am a retiree from that company after 32 years. They are no longer in business. They were bought out by the Dow Chemical and the name changed to Dowbrands when they move up north. Don't know if those bottles have any value or not but if they do I have a few myself. If the bottle has the initials LGW on the bottom, it was made by the Laurens Glass Works in Laurens, SC and would date back to the late 50's or 60's. Good luck on you bottle hunting.
 Doug Wilson
 Mauldin, SC
 (idotdog@charter.net)


----------



## idotdog

Glopf43,
 Also, this is a continuation of my previous post. The name Texize Came from the product that started the company, Textile Sizing used by the textile mills. And the company went on to make cleaners for the mills and as the story goes, the mill employees started carrying the cleaner home with them and the company came up with a Home version that was not as strong and put it in the stores for the public and also started making bleach, starch, dish detergent, window cleaner, pine cleaner and other products. If you have any more questions, I will try to answer them.
 Doug Wilson
 Mauldin SC
 (idotdog@charter.net)


----------



## #1twin

This is a picture of a Textile mill statue created from a leaky pipe in the plant. I got it from my uncle in Clinton, S C. Most of  my mother's family worked in the mill. Don't know if they made the Texize product or not?  
 The only bottles I have ever found like that were clear. Thanks for telling me where they came from and what they were used for.
                                                                                  Marvin


----------



## madman

i think that texize bottle is cool, but as for [purex and clorox from that era ill smash em all! man they used alot of bleach..............  and kech-up lol----------mike


----------



## glass man

TEXIZE 1940S -BOUGHT OUT BY DOW CHEM. 1986 . ALSO HAD FANTASTICK AND JANITOR IN A DRUM. I WAS BORN IN THE 50S AND MOM USED TEXIZE IN THE 60S. JAMIE


----------



## cobaltbot

I'm sure there's a few laundry rooms out there with collections of bleach, ammonia, bluing, etc bottles in them.  This got me thinking on what the earliest of these types of bottles would have looked like.  Digger O'dell gives a little info at this website:

http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/common/bleach%20bottles.html


----------



## glass man

THERE ARE SOME BEAUTIFUL AMMNIA BOTTLES FROM THE WEST COAST. MAYBE SOME BODY WILL POST SOME. JAMIE


----------



## gumpsgirl

I have one of the clear Texize bottles with the wide mouth.  On the bottom is "L-806" (maybe 306). Theres also the number 7 on each side of the bottom near the seam lines. And also the Anchor Hocking mark. Anyone know when or where it may have been made?I've added one picture here so I'll add another one in the next post.


----------



## gumpsgirl

Heres another shot of it.


----------



## madman

cool!


----------



## RED Matthews

Well gumpsgirl;  Your jar is an ABM ( Automatic Bottle Machine ) product.
                               With a CT ( Continuous Thread ) 
                                and a TB ( Transfer Bead ) below the thread.
 So we know there is also a continuation of the bottle neck ring seams on the outside of the jars finish.   This tells us that it is a fairly new jar.40s or 50s.
 So they are not too collectable - at a high value.  Even so I have a lot of newer bottles - each sticks around if they tell me something.  Enjoy.  RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone

> Anyone know when or where it may have been made?


 
 Hello Crystal,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages and thanks for running this thread back up the string.

 I'm gonna say Jacksonville, FLA plant, based on this chart:




From.


----------

